# Using old V+ remote



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm using a V+ remote for a second TV in the bedroom. Could someone please remind me how I program the V+ remote to control volume and power on the TV.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...RTICLE_NAME=Virgin Media Remote Control Codes

I just googled "virgin media remote codes" - this was the first link.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

M_at said:


> http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...RTICLE_NAME=Virgin Media Remote Control Codes
> 
> I just googled "virgin media remote codes" - this was the first link.


Sorry, should have done that myself, but thanks.


----------

